# Winter 17/18



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I usually start a post tracking the weather, and man has it been dry so far in the Southern part of the state. I think you guys up north have got a few storms, so far it’s been dry here though. It’s cooled off a lot in the last week, but still a dry 10 day forecast ahead. If the extended forecast holds up I’ll be able to still get to the top of the mountain and into places I rarely get to past the first week of December. It’s been a little scary dry this year so far. How’s everyone else feeling? I was hoping for a more mild winter this year, but maybe the weather gods took that to mean no snow. Hoping for some in the next couple weeks for sure.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The winter of 14/15 was very dry down there and everything turn out ok. I remember taking a drive up around 8,000' in mid Jan. and there was only patches of snow on the North side of the trees.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> It's been a little scary dry this year so far. How's everyone else feeling?


I got outside on Saturday with my garden hose and watered all of my trees and shrubs. Dry, dry, dry -- and now with the cold...

I'm planning on taking my boat to Fish Lake over New Year's this year...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> The winter of 14/15 was very dry down there and everything turn out ok. I remember taking a drive up around 8,000' in mid Jan. and there was only patches of snow on the North side of the trees.


December 30th, and still little to nothing down here. 14/15 was bad....it wasn't this bad. In 14/15 there were bare hillsided but there was still deep snow in a lot of places. I went to places today I have never even got close to this time of year on the mountain, there's literally no where you can't go in a truck or 4 wheeler right now. It just takes a few real good storms, but can everyone start praying for them soon? Cause it's a little scary how little snow there is. I'm sure it'll come, but it's a little worrisome when there's nothing but 50-60 degree temps in the 10 day forecast for January. Good news...deer and elk are keeping those fat reserves up I'm sure.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Seems like we can't win with some people. One year they are crying about the lack of snow, then the next the are up all night worried about the deer and elk and how they will survive all the snow we have in the hills. I look at it like, well atleast we will have virtually 0 winter kill during these years, which help make up for the excessive amount of animals we lost the previous year.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

The snow will come. It always does.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> December 30th, and still little to nothing down here. 14/15 was bad....it wasn't this bad. In 14/15 there were bare hillsided but there was still deep snow in a lot of places. I went to places today I have never even got close to this time of year on the mountain, there's literally no where you can't go in a truck or 4 wheeler right now. It just takes a few real good storms, but can everyone start praying for them soon? Cause it's a little scary how little snow there is. I'm sure it'll come, but it's a little worrisome when there's nothing but 50-60 degree temps in the 10 day forecast for January. Good news...deer and elk are keeping those fat reserves up I'm sure.


Your right, things are not looking too good right now but I'm not going to worry about it very much until I see the snow pack reports on may 1st. A lot can happen in the next four months.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

We get a lot of our winter storms in Jan - March in the Four Corners region (Blanding, Cortez, Farmington, etc). There are usually a few storms though by now that will leave around 6 - 12 inches on the ground at 7,000' and 2 feet up above 8,500 by this time, so yeah, it is crazy warm and drier than normal.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Bust winter IMO.
Dosnt look good for snow pack.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Rough sledding here on the Cache. Deer and elk are still widely dispersed throughout the range and in areas generally abandoned by now. Should be a less than average winter kill year if the weather persists as predicted.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Farmer's Almanac had predicted a colder, wetter winter this year in Utah. So far, they missed the boat.

Lots of time to change that, but this map looks pretty bleak! 
https://www.ksl.com/?nid=978


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We always get our big storms in middle to late January through Feb. Its below average but so far we arent in dire straights yet. Its awesome for our wildlife currently. Still plenty of time to get our snow pack up in the remaining time. I only worry about it when we get huge snowfall in dec, that usually indicates a higher than average winterkill.

We'll know more come Feb if we are SOL or not.


-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Rode the 4 wheeler into our cabin today. Could have taken the truck in no problem. 
Have NEVER been in on wheels this time of year. 
It had better start snowing........or we won't be watering lawns next summer.


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

My wife and I drove up to Cedar Breaks this last weekend. 10,000 foot elevation and only a little snow in shaded areas. I realize that more snow will come but that snow pack needs to be at least 1 foot deep right now


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Spent three days on a cow elk hunt in the Dolores Triangle winter range and they were still way up high in Colorado with no reason to come down. There were some bulls down lower, but the large number of cows hadn't moved in yet.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

We're definitely going to need a wet spring and summer to provide good amounts of food for the deer and elk because of low winter kill numbers. Could be a banner year for 2018 hunting season.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Anyone down south tell me what the snow is like if any around horse mountain or beef basin? I have a late cow tag I’m itching to fill.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

What snow ??
There is no where that we can't go yet.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Swampy_Dog said:


> Anyone down south tell me what the snow is like if any around horse mountain or beef basin? I have a late cow tag I'm itching to fill.


I don't know where you're talking but I can can 100% guarantee you can get there. Theres literally only a few inches of snow even in all the higher areas.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Cut lions today above 9,000 feet.

Deer and elk up there as well. 
Extremely strange for January, 
But a direct result from lack of snow.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

well, since this is my last day at work as the snowman, let me give you the actual numbers. for southern Utah, this is the worst year since we installed snotel and have daily snow data since 1979. if you compare it to the snow course data from jan 1, 1977, its worse than that! basically worst year ever. we have basin wide snow averages that are in the single digits... 4% to 9% with some basins actually hitting 20%. in the north, the bear and the north slope are at about 80%, so not too bad but the weber, provo, duchesne, etc are in the 50% range and close to worst start. now, the bad news, if you have less than 75% on jan 1, you have about a 1 in 5 chance to get back to average by april 1, not good. we have a weak la nina, which means southern Utah will stay dry. if this continues, we will have a new record low year and 77 was bad... so bad that on spring break my buddy bones and I drove my car thru Yellowstone national park in mid march and the only places we could not go was out the east entrance and over the pass to gardiner!
so, its bad. really bad. was hunting cows on beaver mountain and drove to the top and over. you look all around and all you see is brown mountains, no snow. there were does, bucks and itty bitty fawns on top by big flat... 10,300 feet and it was warm mid day.
gonna be a poor runoff year.
vaya con dios amigos.
rj


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kingfisher said:


> well, since this is my last day at work as the snowman


Retiring?

-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

yup... been a fabulous career. time to let the kids move up and be top dawg.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations!


-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks. im told retirement is awesome but for me it sure is bitter sweet. hard to leave a job where I get paid to snowmobile, atv and in general have tons o' fun.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Man, long range forecast is showing to the 17th, there is a couple days of possible rain and temps around 50 the entire time. If that forecast holds, there’s no way we’ve even come close to such a bad winter that deep in. If by the 17th, and it looks like it from the forecast, I can still get to big lake and deep lake in a truck, I’m really going to be worried. We aren’t talking bare hillsides this year, we are talking bare Mountains.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, its epically bad in SW Utah. Lived here for almost 12 years and out west for 23 and never seen anything like it. Went to CO for Christmas and it was way too dry. Only had winter driving conditions on Vail Pass and still saw a ton of grass exposed to 11,000 feet. 

We'll get our spring storms but it will be hard to recover at this point. We almost always get 1-2 weeks of spring-like weather during early Jan in the SW part of the state but normally have some snow to melt by then. Instead I'm thinking of taking the dogs for a dry hike at places that require snowshoes.

No control over it either way. Could be great for herds but also may be a good year to talk with your municipality about what they are doing for water conservation.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Could be great for herds but also may be a good year to talk with your municipality about what they are doing for water conservation.


Unfortunately, most will be keeping city codes on the books that prohibit xeriscaping, make you maintain a green lawn, and other water wasting activities.

The reality is that these are the types of winters of late that have allowed our deer herds to flourish. I think we all understand how delicate the balance is, and that things can turn quickly the other direction. (see last winter up north...)

Like backcountry said, we can't control this. So might as well enjoy it.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> thanks. im told retirement is awesome but for me it sure is bitter sweet. hard to leave a job where I get paid to snowmobile, atv and in general have tons o' fun.


Well try to have some fun of your own now.

PS I'm struggling with the same type of problem but so far getting paid for fun is winning out. 

And if you don't like the winter we are having maybe try Florida to see some snow!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> The reality is that these are the types of winters of late that have allowed our deer herds to flourish. I think we all understand how delicate the balance is, and that things can turn quickly the other direction. (see last winter up north...)


A winter as dry as we are seeing in the South is a double edge sword for the deer herds. Yes, they breeze through the winter, but the vegetation they depend on to build fat reserves through the summer will be dry and poor quality. A reckoning comes as the deer go into next winter in poor shape. I'm sure hoping we see a lot more snow soon.

Besides, these drought conditions are a disaster for fishing.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

But on the other hand, a shortage of water is an excellent excuse to drink more beer! :O--O:

Top of the page too!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I will say I am hopeful for my deer hunt this year after a difficult experience in 2017. I could really use a successful hunt or at least a chance to get close to a buck. Not looking for a trophy this early on in my career, just some meat in the freezer and gaining a little more experience and confidence. 

Granted, I'm heading out next week for my cow tag but half expecting to mostly be hiking in the high desert but I've been surprised more than once in my life.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm wondering if my elk wallow is gonna have any water in it this year.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

backcountry said:


> I will say I am hopeful for my deer hunt this year after a difficult experience in 2017.


Sorry you had a rough year. 2017 was one of the best years I've seen in decades. Tons of bucks, tons of opportunity every time out from Archery through ML and onto Rifle. As few of other hunters as I've ever seen. Just a great year.

We killed much bigger deer than we have in many years too... well except for my boy, he dumped a smaller buck then shouted out "I AM SLEEPING IN TOMORROW!" ROFL! I about fell over laughing. My wife shot a general season buck that nearly out did her 2016 Bookcliffs buck opening morning of the rifle hunt.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw that some property owners poured a concrete slab at Fish Lake on December 30th. No snow anywhere and no ice on the lake.:shock:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

DallanC said:


> backcountry said:
> 
> 
> > I will say I am hopeful for my deer hunt this year after a difficult experience in 2017.
> ...


I expected a sharp learning curve as a self taught novice. Mentioned it before, but mule deer just don't make as much sense to me as elk so its taking me a while to adjust my hunting technique from previous years. I'll get there. Just have spent more non-hunting time around elk the last 2 decades of backpacking and those observations have been really helpful.

If it stays dry I think I'll be scouting my deer unit in February and get a better idea of their seasonal movements. Won't necessarily translate to their behavior in Oct but it will help my long game.

Like I said, I can't control the weather so I'll make the most of whatever is happening on the ground.

Side note...new home owner with a ton of land that needs work. Hoping to landscape this year with plants big game and upland game use. Will be helpful to be aroun critical feed all the time to know what to look for in the field. Worst case I just get to dork out a little more. Luckily most seem to be drought tolerant.


----------



## CAelkhunter (Jan 1, 2018)

Heading to private land to meet my buddy from Co in San Juan County near Monticello next week in search of two cows. We went in Oct. and only saw six elk we couldn't get. We have 1800 private acres to hunt so hope we can fill the tags this time since I'm making my second 12 hour solo drive straight through. Thought the snow would've driven them down by now but no guarantees. it seems. That's hunting/life. Good luck all!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ask and ye shall receive. 
Nice steady rain shower still coming down. 
Forecast shows more next week.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, this ought to help a little huh? Several inches on the ground here in Spanish Fork and it's still coming down a little. Sounds like they got hit even harder back home in Cedar City.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Well, this ought to help a little huh? Several inches on the ground here in Spanish Fork and it's still coming down a little. Sounds like they got hit even harder back home in Cedar City.


Helps for sure. Its about time we actually got a dose of winter.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

10" of good wet snow in Cedar today. 
And it is still snowing lightly right now. 
I'm tired of shoveling........but we need a few more just like it.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yep, 10" in my backyard. Was a great day, bring on more!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

...so much for snow again. That last storm helped, looking like 50s and good weather the next 10 days. Winter kill might end up at an all time low, as well as water.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Your deer herd likes this. 

I mean, they like option 2. It was definitely option 2!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Your deer herd likes this.
> 
> I mean, they like option 2. It was definitely option 2!


The cheatgrass loves it too. This weather gives it a more than usual head start!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Crap...

Option 2 will fix the cheatgrass. Don't worry!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Rode up to Midway this am. 
Not much up there. Barely enough to run a snow machine. 
Pretty sad.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Winter kill might end up at an all time low, as well as water.


all those fish that make it through this winter will probably die this summer.
Poor winter snow pack on the Beaver Mountain spells disaster for Minersville Reservoir. That's just the start of the list....

fish like water.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

PBH said:


> fish like water.


This is the type of analysis that keeps me coming back to this forum time.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> all those fish that make it through this winter will probably die this summer.
> Poor winter snow pack on the Beaver Mountain spells disaster for Minersville Reservoir. That's just the start of the list....
> 
> fish like water.


So what you're saying is if I want good fishing at Minersville, I should come now?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> So what you're saying is if I want good fishing at Minersville, I should come now?


not necessarily. I think Minersville was already in a "down" trend. Having no snowpack and the predicted poor runoff will not help turn that trend back up.

I'm talking specifically of the trout.

I have no clue with those damned wipers! :-?
(I got fired from my sunday job. I can cuss with no shame again!)

(my daffodils should start blooming soon!)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> (I got fired from my sunday job. I can cuss with no shame again!)


I made a call...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

As a guy that spends a lot of time working outdoors. I'm really enjoying this winter!*()*


----------

